# Bison: tough way to make a living.



## Peeb (Nov 12, 2018)

Nature Conservancy Tallgrass Prairie Preserve (NE Oklahoma) this morning.  Walking North into blowing snow to get to the pond.



Bison: tough way to make a living by Peeb OK, on Flickr


EDIT:  Mrs. Peeb suggested that the crop was too tight.  I warmed the color and cropped initially.  Perhaps best closer to SOOC:



Buffalo in the snow by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 12, 2018)

Now that is just stunning I think, you caught the Bison beautifully trudging it`s way through the falling snow.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2018)

"Back when I was a young calf son, it was uphill BOTH ways to the watering hole, and the snow was past our horns!"

Great image - have you tried this in high-contrast black & white?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 12, 2018)

He’s not going to be happy when it gets to the pond and it’s frozen.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

Very cool image


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 12, 2018)

Great shot Peeb! I too would be curious to see how this looks in black and white.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 12, 2018)

Here it is, uncropped, in BW, extra contrast, and dehazed


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 12, 2018)

That b&w is a cracker of an image now Peeb.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 12, 2018)

Both are great Peeb and the BW looks timeless.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice capture @Peeb. I don't often do this but that was such a good image, that I thought I'd try a B&W conversion in PS. Used a B&W layer with luminosity as the blend mode and then did a gradient layer for the b&w conversion that I typically do but made it a little darker than I would have normally done.

45797503562_29e6c2d84e_o.jpg


----------



## Peeb (Nov 12, 2018)

ronlane said:


> Nice capture @Peeb. I don't often do this but that was such a good image, that I thought I'd try a B&W conversion in PS. Used a B&W layer with luminosity as the blend mode and then did a gradient layer for the b&w conversion that I typically do but made it a little darker than I would have normally done.
> 
> 45797503562_29e6c2d84e_o.jpg


That's really beautiful, Ron!


----------



## scooter2044 (Nov 12, 2018)

Great photo! I really like all the uncropped edits (Ron Lanes too). Can't decide which I like better!


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 12, 2018)

They are all great. My favourite is original uncropped. Is this near where you live? If so, lucky you.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Nov 12, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> They are all great. My favourite is original uncropped. Is this near where you live? If so, lucky you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, it is nearby, and a treasure!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Very good images...


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

Original but all swell. Original nominated POTM


----------



## Peeb (Nov 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Original but all swell. Original nominated POTM


Very kind, my friend.  Thank you


----------



## Irishwhistler (Nov 13, 2018)

Peeb,

Grand shot Mate, has a historical edge to it.  Extremely nice image.

Mike


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 13, 2018)

@Peeb these are so great and worthy of the POTM nomination.


----------

